# Post Offices



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Why can't they have more of them. I miss the local post office


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Why can't they have more of them. I miss the local post office



Why can't we have letter boxes and have mail posted!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Now where did you dream that idea up what a strange idea your own letter box next you'll be wanting someone to deliver you your mail


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Now where did you dream that idea up what a strange idea your own letter box next you'll be wanting someone to deliver you your mail



Now your talking!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm sure I read/heard something a while back, that there was talk of a more "traditional" postal service being introduced here.

Wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it though


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes, you did. Another "royal ruling": they want to introduce house numbers to go along with street names so Dubai is more in line with other parts of the world. I will believe it when it actually happens - which will probably after I am long and gone (from this earth!!)

On a related note: I was applying for something - maybe a credit card - and they wanted my home address in the States. They wanted to know "the closest landmark"!! I had to laugh out loud and told the person - we didn't do "closest landmarks". We had real addressess which meant something!!


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Now where did you dream that idea up what a strange idea your own letter box next you'll be wanting someone to deliver you your mail


I know that at home I get a whole lot of junk mail but my friends can't get over the fact that they will not be able to post birthday cards etc when I come over!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

dallan said:


> I know that at home I get a whole lot of junk mail but my friends can't get over the fact that they will not be able to post birthday cards etc when I come over!!!


Of course they can- it just goes to your PO Box ( or to the companies PO Box- whichever you prefer).

You can also post- most Hallmark stores sell stamps, as do information counters in the malls.
There are also a few PO around, and PO outlets 

A quiet PO outlet is at Ibn Battuta (Jebel Ali)- on the outside of the building (Geant end)
Its in the last store (printing hop), past House of Prose, Pizza shop + MMI


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Of course they can- it just goes to your PO Box ( or to the companies PO Box- whichever you prefer).
> 
> You can also post- most Hallmark stores sell stamps, as do information counters in the malls.
> There are also a few PO around, and PO outlets
> ...


Oh thanks for that Sgilli, I had been told that the postal system was a nightmare and there wasn't much point in either posting things or getting things posted - maybe Gran will be happy that she can send cards etc to her grandchildren


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Wait till you see the seating at the Post Office my closest one at Al Rashidiah has two waiting areas with seating. I'm glad it hasn't been too long a wait when I've been. I was inspired to start this thread due to having to go into Karama from home Mirdiff to inquire about and luckily pick up a parcel from home. wasn't too painful but not as easy as at home where I can just walk down to the local shopping centre or walk to the corner of the street to the mail box to post a letter walking


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree macca, the mail system here is rubbish


----------

